#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Pokemon Go players! It's time to trade your Pokemon😇

## Helena

Pokemon Go is about to launch the *Pokemon trading feature* based on a new friend system,at the latter part of this week!
This feature will allow a player to swap the right Pokemon with another player within 100m.
It's told that another new feature to send and get gifts is also to be introduced.

*Are you excited? Share your views.*😊

----------

